# Piddle pads for Spoos??



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Don't have standards so can't help other than to say that when it's really wet and windy my toy can keep her legs crossed for ages!! Of course, once the cork is out of the bottle so to speak she then wants to go every half hour to make up....


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I would be scared to start this with a dog already trained to go outside..let me ask, does she have a potty word? A command that means it's time for her to potty? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Our adult Spoo's can hold it forever. When they are younger they tend to not want to potty in strange places. When I asked a friend who had several dogs she thought it was due to their age... Not wanting other dogs to know that they were here. It doesn't last forever. I wouldn't start piddle pads at this point. I doubt she would use them any how. 
MHO. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

That's true. When my mini was around 6 months old and already potty trained I tried to get him to go on pads when I was in a hotel and he refused. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems the old adage about teaching old dogs new tricks mostly applies to the use of piddle pads! :smile:


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

kdias said:


> My standard (20 months old) is fully house trained and has no problem using a doggy door or going potty on a leash when we are walking her at home.My problem is, when we occasionally travel, she does not want to go, at all. She is more interested in checking out everything to smell and see, even when we've walked her for over an hour in 20 degree temps. She eats and drinks just fine, but can hold herself for a good 24 hours. This may be a stupid question, but she is the first spoo I've ever been around, does anyone have any experience with using the extra large piddle pads? She doesn't act stressed at all, but I worry about her holding it so long.


This happened to Charlie as well. He is like me. In a new environment, he won't pee or poo. When this happen, I usually will walk him as usual and will not go long if he doesn't show interest to go. I'd go back in and play fetch usually for 15 min then take him out again. I repeat this until he decided to go. The play force him to relax. It's weird I know but relax to Charlie means "throw that ball mommy!" When he is nervous, he'll curl up under a blanket.


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

kdias said:


> My standard (20 months old) is fully house trained and has no problem using a doggy door or going potty on a leash when we are walking her at home.My problem is, when we occasionally travel, she does not want to go, at all. She is more interested in checking out everything to smell and see, even when we've walked her for over an hour in 20 degree temps. She eats and drinks just fine, but can hold herself for a good 24 hours. This may be a stupid question, but she is the first spoo I've ever been around, does anyone have any experience with using the extra large piddle pads? She doesn't act stressed at all, but I worry about her holding it so long.


My dog was the same way. I would walk him on the leash in inclimate weather, he would rather smell everything first which if I didn't hustle him - he wouldn't go. He understood *"We're going in"* and would do his business!! 

You don't want any pet to hold it long - its extremely unhealthy! They can easily develop urinary trac infections, stones, etc.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My golden is like that...she will only poop at home. On walks she will rarely go pee, let alone poop lol. She knows she can't go indoors and when she can't hold it any longer she will eventually go. Give her time to figure it out 

I say just keep at it and walk her every so often. I'm kind of leery on pee pads...I see them as teaching your dog it is okay to potty in the house. Especially with such a big dog it might be kind of a hassle and they can fill up a pee pad pretty quickly. You'd go through quite a few and from what I've seen they are kind of pricey.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Does she have a command for the act?? My dogs know "go potty" for pee and "go Poooop" for poo. I can tell them and they will try even if they don't have to. (I think to just get me off their backs! lol)

I think at home you need to make sure she knows a command for the act so that you can use it away from home.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the good information, I feel better about it knowing she's not the only one that behaves that way. She does have a command word, and though it's not instant obedience, she knows what it means and will go within a few minutes. I'm so glad for this forum, because no matter what the issue, I feel I can get good answers from experienced poodle owners. Ellie is so different from any other dog I've ever been around, but OH so much sweeter.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

kdias said:


> Thank you all for the good information, I feel better about it knowing she's not the only one that behaves that way. She does have a command word, and though it's not instant obedience, she knows what it means and will go within a few minutes. *I'm so glad for this forum, because no matter what the issue, I feel I can get good answers from experienced poodle owners.* Ellie is so different from any other dog I've ever been around, but OH so much sweeter.


This is why I come here too.

Good luck with your girl!!! I'm sure she'll figure it out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with those who have suggested putting potty on command. Like Nu2mischief I have separate commands for pee and poo (do 1, do 2). This is a very helpful behavior when traveling. If you are trying to get somewhere before dark or a snow storm hits for instance you don't want to waste half an hour at a rest stop trying to get a reluctant dog to go. It is also useful if you do any kind of showing (conformation or performance sports) since it can keep you from losing a Q or tremendous embarrassment. I also use it to get my dogs to poo before we go for walks. Walking the neighborhood it a lot nicer if you don't have to carry bags of poo most of the way.

It is easiest to teach puppies, but even an older pup or adult dog should be trainable to this. Here is how to do it. Pick your command word(s). When you take the dog outside first time in the morning and first time when you get home you will start repeating those words as soon as they are in an appropriate place. Make you voice more animated when they start to go and then make a very big deal of praise when they finish. They will very quickly associate the words with the behavior and you will have converted it to a command that works.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I have used two words from the beginning, (go tinkle, go potty) and it worked like a charm with our Corgi, he would go instantly on command. It works with Ellie too, when she wants to cooperate. I think she knows exactly what we are saying and what she is supposed to do, she is just choosing not to-thus, the intelligence of a poodle I'm learning. The corgi really spoiled us because he was so easy to train to do almost anything. With her, it's been a matter of who is trying to train who at times.


----------

